# Recommendation for Exhaust and Air In-Flow Fans



## specter (May 6, 2016)

*Background:*

Am building my first dedicated room for movies and games that will host utmost four people.
The room is 4.23m x 3.15m and height is 3m.
I am on budget, so I chose to go with using negative pressure to circulate fresh air given I am from a tropical climate.
Am planning to run a six inch duct from the back near the projector ceiling mount with three 90 degree turns to an exterior exhaust fan.
I also intend to have an inlet for fresh air in the front connected to a 6 or 8 inch duct that runs to another exterior fan that boosts air flow into the room.

My budget for each fan is 100 - 150 dollars.

*Help:*

I kindly need some recommendation for a good and long lasting exhaust and air in-flow booster fans within budget that i can connect to a 6 or 8 inch duct. Both Fans will be mounted either inside a wall or near an exterior opening. Both Fans will be in the attic. Both the exhaust fan and air in-flow booster fan will be taking out and bringing in air from house exterior respectively.

I appreciate any help.


----------

